# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ademhaling en longen >  Druk op borst, moeite ademhalen

## Kevinb

Ik ben een jongen van 17 jaar

Heb sinds gisteren een druk op mijn borstbeen en beetje moeilijkheden met ademhalen, vooral als ik plat op mijn rug lig. Ik moet abnormaal veel geewen.

Gister avond voelde ik me zo slap, ik dacht dat ik ging flauwvallen, mijn handen en benen voelden zeer slap. Na een 30 minuten werd alles terug een beetje normaal en kon ik slapen.

het zit niet in me shouders of armen, echt gewoon een druk op de borst en soms hartkloppingen (denk ik). 

Weet iemand wat dit kan zijn? Heb -Veel- last van lage bloeddruk en neem geen medicijnen.

----------


## dotito

Hallo Kevinb,

Waar het enigszins op kan lijken is hyperventilatie.Daar heb je ook deze zulke klachten mee.En dat je veel moet geeuwen,kan wijzen op zuurstof tekort.Zit je met spanningen/emoties?

Heb je soms een ijl gevoel in je hoofd,en tintelende vingers,en rond je mond ook tintelingen?Als voorzorgen kan je gewoon een plastiek zakje nemen,en daar rustig in en uit ademen,dat kan helpen,indien je echt moeilijkheden met ademen krijgt.Anders moet je maar eens kijken in forum naar hyperventilatie,daar zul je meer uitleg in terug vinden.

En moest het echt niet beteren,zou ik is even langs de Dr paseren.

Veel beterschap toegewenst.Do

----------


## Kevinb

Nope op het moment niets anders dan druk op the borst en misselijkheid.

Bloeddruk was 140/78. ben wel wat gespannen

----------


## Sefi

Heb je misschien iets 'raars' gedaan. Misschien zwaar getild, zwaar gesport? 
Het kan zijn dat je spieren overbelast zijn geraakt.

----------


## albertus

Ik heb ook een keer hyperventilatie gehad,kreeg van de huisarts te horen dat ik moest blazen in een papieren zakje.
Vroeg aan hem of een plastic zakje ook goed was.
Nee zei hij,een papieren zakje kraakt en dat hoor je beter.
Ik heb maar niet verder gevraagd,maar het heeft me wel aan het denken gezet!
Per slot van rekening is een zakje een zakje,maar als het dus moet kraken voor het gewenste effect dan moet het dus ook te maken hebben met het gehoor.
Of zie ik dat verkeert?

Aan kevinb;
Het kan ook hartzeer zijn.
Heb je je mischien ergens heel erg druk overgemaakt of iets meegemaakt wat erg ingrijpend voor je was?

----------


## dotito

Hey Kevinb,

Zolang het niet naar je linkerarm uitstraalt,zou ik me niet echt zorgen maken.Je bloeddruk is ook niet echt abnormaal hoog,12/8 is een normale bloeddruk.Maar spanningen kunnen hyperventilatie veroorzaken,heb ik vroeger ook meegemaakt.
Het is niet dat je er dood aan gaat,maar is een vies gevoel weet je.Ik heb daar vroeger medicatie voor genomen,maar ik had dat in ergere mate,gelukkig is het nu bij mij over.
Wat je preventief kan doen,zijn ademshalingsoefeningen of relaxatieoefeningen helpt effectief.Kan je op u eigen doen,of bij de kinesist.
Hoop dat ge er snel van af geraakt.

Wat betreft dat plastiek zakje,maakt echt niet uit welk zakje je hebt,als het maar een zakje is om in te blazen.

Do

----------


## Kevinb

Het zit niet in mijn armen, nee.

Het komt en gaat met momenten. het lijkt misschien raar, maar als ik er niet aan denk, heb ik er niet veel last van.

Kan hyperventilatie lang duren? soms heb ik het drukkend gevoel best wel lang.

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb chronische hyperventilatie gehad en als ik er niet aan dacht dan ging het goed. Zodra ik er wel aan dacht dan was het een drama. Zo lang je er aan denkt gaat het dus niet goed. Dus hoe langer je er aan denkt hoe langer je er last van hebt.

----------


## dotito

@Kevinb,

Ja hyperventilatie kan toch een tijdje duren hoor,het hangt natuurlijk ook van persoon tot persoon af.En ja dat ik typische als je er aan denkt dat je er meer last van hebt.

Beste,Do

----------


## Kevinb

Sukkel er nu al een paar dagen mee  :Frown: 

mss toch eens een dokter opzoeken. hoop echt dat het niks ernstig is

----------


## dotito

Mss best dan maar een dr. raadplegen,zou ik ook doen als het bleef duren.Ik heb er destijds medicatie voor gehad,maar ik had het ook in ergere mate,naar flauwvallen toe.

Sterkte!!

----------


## Kevinb

Dokter heeft me naar het ziekenhuis gestuurd waar ze uit mijn grote ader bloed trokken voor de zuurstof in het bloed te checken.

Test bleek Goed te zijn, heb papieren voor ademhalings oefeningen bij de kinesist.

Nogmaals bedankt!  :Smile:

----------


## dotito

Hey Kevinb,

Ben je nu ondertussen een beetje gerustgesteld,met naar de Dr.te gaan?Als ze zo'n test hebben gedaan,en ze hebben gezien dat je zuurstof waardes goed zijn moet je je ook al minder zorgen maken.

Nu nog de relaxatie-oefeningen bij de kinesist volgen,en na een tijdje komt het helemaal goed.

Het is graag gedaan,en ik wens je het allerbeste toe.

Do

----------


## Sefi

Succes met de oefeningen! Hopelijk ben je snel van de vervelende klachten af!

----------


## Kevinb

Jup, voel me echt veel beter, Toen de dokter zei dat ik gezond was was ik heel opgelucht.

Het zal wel lukken, Nu ik weet wat er met me scheelt

----------


## dotito

@Kevin,

Blij te horen dat je je al veel beter/geruster voelt,en dat je uiteindelijk weet wat je hebt :Wink:

----------

